# What to see/do in Leeds



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Only a  few weeks now until I head up to Leeds, I would appreciate advice on where to go, things to do, what to see and pubspubspubs..... Maybe foods. Pleeeeease advised me urban!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Leeds is a bit shit as a tourist destination, tbh (sorry!). There's not a lot to do here - it's very much a working/living city, but it's great for that.

Places I like:

MyThai - cheap Thai food in unfussy surroundings. Good for daytime, rather than evening meals
Hansa's - A vegetarian Indian restaurant, which serves things I've never seen elsewhere. A little pricy considering it's all veg, but not too bad
Aghrah or Akhbars - Both more traditional Indians, but the quality is high and the naans are huge. Reasonably priced.
The Reliance - a relaxing bar/charcuterie with good beers. Next door to Hansa's so handy for calling in if you're in that part of town
A Nation of Shopkeepers - a nice bar which borders on 'cool' without being wanky. Good outdoor bit and ocassionally has a band on.
Brod - Lovely sandwich shop
The Adelphi - One of the best pubs in Leeds. Down by the river. Old fashioned pub in decoration, but feels fairly modern
Distrikt - A tiny underground bar seeling nice food by day and good electronic music by night. Often have pretty big DJs on with free entry
The Cross Keys - a moderately expensive restaurant with really nice food. Definitely an evening place.
The Angel - One of the cheapest pubs in town that isn't shit. Down a side alley off the main shopping street. Can be hard to find but ask anyone and they'll direct you. Reminds me a bit of the pubs in York (though scruffier).
The Alchemist - poncey cocktails with dry ice and all that shizz. Not my thing, really, but it's got a nice outdoor bit. It's above the Trinity Centre.
The Belgrave Music Hall - Good music and probably the best burgers I've ever tasted. Beers are interesting but expensive. AMAZING beer garden - the best in Leeds. Hipster central


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Also, this website is good: http://leeds-list.com/


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I'm up for a training course so I thought I'd try to make a weekend of it, the course is Thurs/Fri  I'm excited, I'm from Croydon, it'll be AMAZING


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Callie said:


> Well I'm up for a training course so I thought I'd try to make a weekend of it, the course is Thurs/Fri  I'm excited, I'm from Croydon, it'll be AMAZING


Is your course in the city centre? If not, I can recommend some stuff closer to where you are? All the above are central.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you do much on or near the river? I like rivers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.friendsofham.com

So hipster it hurts, but great beers, cheeses and cured meats.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Is your course in the city centre? If not, I can recommend some stuff closer to where you are? All the above are central.


Leeds uni, fairly central AFAIK... I have no idea tbh and it looks central ish on the map


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Callie said:


> Can you do much on or near the river? I like rivers


The river is a bit messed up. It's well developed around there, but actual access to the river is poor and there's nothing going on there in the way of boats etc.

The bit around the Calls and up to the Royal Armories is OK. Plenty of bars and restaurants etc.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.friendsofham.com
> 
> So hipster it hurts, but great beers, cheeses and cured meats.


I do like ham, ham and rivers *increasing excitement*


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> The river is a bit messed up. It's well developed around there, but actual access to the river is poor and there's nothing going on there in the way of boats etc.
> 
> The bit around the Calls and up to the Royal Armories is OK. Plenty of bars and restaurants etc.


People walking dogs???


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Callie said:


> Leeds uni, fairly central AFAIK... I have no idea tbh and it looks central ish on the map


Leeds Uni is about 15 minutes walk from the centre, aye. Leeds is a pretty compact city.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Callie said:


> People walking dogs???


You can't walk alongside most of the river 

There's a canal which is easily accessible if walking next to water is your primary aim


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

If its a possibility I may gravitate towards water. And I like dogs so they're just a bonus.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Callie said:


> People walking dogs???


If the weather is nice, you could head over to Kirkstall Abbey. It's about 2/3 miles from the uni and on a major bus route. Access to the river, a ruined abbey and lots of open space


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2015)

If you want dog walkers, head onto Woodhouse ridge, about five/ten min walk from the uni. You can go up to headingley and on to meanwood park/the hollies, (which is rumoured to have inspired Tolkien or something) . There's a biggish stream running through, a standing stone, amazing woodland paths and lots of dogs


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Also there's a GREAT pub called the Bridge near Kirkstall Abbey. One of my favourites...and very popular with dogs (and their humans  )


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Fenton on Woodhouse Lane by the uni has a good ale selection, pool, a great beer garden and a pub dog called pickle


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Bridge's rather excellent riverside beer garden


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2015)

Coffee in pasta romagna in town when gilda's on shift is essential btw.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

And I suppose the Corn Exchange is worth a look, even if just to check out the lovely building. Sadly they're ruined a lot of what made it good (independent, interesting shops), but they still occasionally have interesting stuff on, like vintage fairs and whatever.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't forget to meet people off the Internet


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2015)

There's a big shiny new shopping centre which is mostly shit, but it does have a Lego shop.

Lanes (near the station on the road that curves up to the main entrance from the east) is a very well regarded coffee shop by people I know who drink coffee.


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.duckndrake.co.uk/history.html

A fine city centre pub


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely  

Wharf chambers round the corner is nice too - in there at the moment with a cheeky stout and whisky. I think you need tp apply for membership but 24 hours in advance - will edit info in later


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Wharf chambers round the corner is nice too - in there at the moment with a cheeky stout and whisky. I think you need tp apply for membership but 24 hours in advance - will edit info in later



You can sign a few guests in, so not a problem if you're accompanied by a member. It's a proper cooperative club and getting along really well in a city of flash bars and trustfunded hipster joints.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm playing Leeds Brudenell Social this Friday (and Preston the next day). So what's a good alt/indie bar to check out later?

It looks like tickets are selling well for the Leeds show, but I may be able to sort out a couple of guest passes....


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm playing Leeds Brudenell Social this Friday (and Preston the next day). So what's a good alt/indie bar to check out later?
> 
> It looks like tickets are selling well for the Leeds show, but I may be able to sort out a couple of guest passes....



in what capacity are you playing the brud?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 19, 2018)

editor said:


> So what's a good alt/indie bar to check out later?


The only ones I know of are Bad Apples on Call Lane and the Key Club under the Merrion Centre.

Never been to either so can't vouch for their quality!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh, and Mojo on Merrion St as well. Might be a bit too trendy though


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> in what capacity are you playing the brud?


I'm drumming with The Monochrome Set.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm drumming with The Monochrome Set.



might come  - its kind of my local. will give em a listen - dont really remember their stuff.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> might come  - its kind of my local. will give em a listen - dont really remember their stuff.


Here's a review from the weekend. It's sort of post punky stuff. I've always loved 'em.

The Monochrome Set / Dan O'Farrell -Southampton - Live Review


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a review from the weekend. It's sort of post punky stuff. I've always loved 'em.
> 
> The Monochrome Set / Dan O'Farrell -Southampton - Live Review



Sadly I cannot make this weekend, many happy memories watching The Monochrome Set up and down the land with our Jed. He was a big fan, he gave me a copy of Strange Boutique when it came out.
Next time editor !


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2018)

The Brudenell was great - what a fantastic community venue!

We went for beers at the North Bar after. I liked it, but boy oh boy do some people get hammered in Leeds on a Friday night. It was like being back in Cardiff!

I caught up with the anti-Brexit march this morning - big turn out too.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2018)

editor said:


> The Brudenell was great - what a fantastic community venue!
> 
> We went for beers at the North Bar after. I liked it, but boy oh boy do some people get hammered in Leeds on a Friday night. It was like being back in Cardiff!
> 
> I caught up with the anti-Brexit march this morning - big turn out too.


I love the Brudenell. Top class gig in one room and meat raffle and darts in the other


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

Photos from my trip to Leeds: 



























A day and night in Leeds: street scenes, markets, arcades, Brudenell Social and The Monochrome Set


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> We went for beers at the North Bar after. I liked it, but boy oh boy do some people get hammered in Leeds on a Friday night. It was like being back in Cardiff!


ahh north bar was my regular dj gig in Leeds, I'm glad it's still going. I also gave Black Francis from the Pixies a roll up in there once.


----------

